# Bushwhacker trimmer



## sexagenario (May 22, 2008)

http://www.bushwhacker.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=1

Hi i order that trimmer a month ago, it hasnt arrived 
you guys know of any other similar equipment
from a trusty company that i can order. And how 
was your experience with them. Thanxxxxx


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 24, 2008)

The title of this thread sounds like a male personal hair care product, and im not talking about nasal hair.


----------



## mojosat (May 25, 2008)

Manscaping.


----------



## Pnw-cronic (May 25, 2008)

Wow man I cant manhandle my meds like that looks like a good way to decimate your stash you can almost see the trich's faling off imho a cheesegratter is going to give you the same affect I mean are peep's geting that lazy now days what ever hapend to good old fasion scissors:hubba:


----------



## camcam (May 25, 2008)

I think they are for people growing silly amounts of plants.


----------



## LowRider (May 25, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> I think they are for people growing silly amounts of plants.


 
*esactly*


----------



## Pnw-cronic (May 29, 2008)

:yeahthat: Right thats what I was think'n like 200-300 girls would be alot of scissoring:hubba:


----------

